

Speed up your PHP applications with memcached  - unstoppableted
http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/tutorials/speed-up-your-php-applications-with-memcached

======
PythonDeveloper
The author of this article should have written another article at the same
time that was language agnostic.

Memcache as an accelerator for web apps is fantasticalicious, but it's not the
best solution.

As a loooooong time memcache user, I've found that Redis is much more reliable
when it comes to removing items on schedule, and has a bunch of cool new
features as well.

